# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > مقایسه دانشگاه ها نسبت به یکدیگر >  تفاوتی بین دانشگاه های آزاد مهندسی وجود داره؟؟

## MH_Amiri

سلام
من شنیدم فنی مهندسی آزاد تهران جنوب جزو یکی از بهترین داشنگاه هاست، میخواستم ببینم فرقی هست بین آزاد تهران جنوب و آزاد کرج تو رشته برق؟؟
من ساکن کرجم خییا میگن همون تهران جنوب بهتره حالا موندم اصلا فرقی دارن یا نه

----------


## simin11

تهران جنوب خیلی واحد خوبیه.کرج هم به تهران خب خیلی نزدیکه.

----------


## Dynamic

تهران جنوب من هرچی شنیدم ازش خوب شنیدم . نمیدونم دیگه صحت و سقمش ولی اکثرا تعریفشو میکنن.

----------


## Mohammad DH

کسی می دونه تهران جنوب مکانیکش رو با چه رتبه ای می شه اورد؟

----------


## MH_Amiri

اینکه تعریفشو میکنن تهران جنوب رو خودم هم میدونم
اما میخوام بگم از نظر اساتید،امکانات و معتبر بودن می ارزه که من برق کرج رو نرم و برم برق تهران جنوب؟؟

----------


## Ahmad-Rp

> سلام
> من شنیدم فنی مهندسی آزاد تهران جنوب جزو یکی از بهترین داشنگاه هاست، میخواستم ببینم فرقی هست بین آزاد تهران جنوب و آزاد کرج تو رشته برق؟؟
> من ساکن کرجم خییا میگن همون تهران جنوب بهتره حالا موندم اصلا فرقی دارن یا نه


با سلام و درود فراوان

رنک دانشگاه های ازاد

ازاد قزوین - علوم تحقیقات - تهران جنوب به ترتیب

تهران شمال - غرب - شرق هم رنک 4 و 5 و 6 

بقیه هیچ فرقی باهم ندارن

----------

